# Car thinks it's in Ingolstadt



## Mfombe (Feb 25, 2019)

For a few days, the SatNav in my 2015 TT has been fixed on a position in Ingolstadt, Germany.

I'm presuming this is some sort of "default" location if a GPS signal cannot be found in view of it being the location of Audi HQ. I've reset the MMI numerous times, reinstalled maps, etc but no luck.

Annoyingly, this occured a couple of days after the one-year used warranty expired - so I'm soon to pay a £100 investigation fee followed by a repair cost.

Any ideas before I end up taking it in to be checked? TIA.


----------



## steve_collier21 (Apr 13, 2011)

I had this recently. It turned out to be intermittent. It is booked into the garage today for a replacement of the GPS sensor under guarantee (4 years old). Hopefully this will fix it.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Does sound like a faulty sensor.

Are you running legit versions of the NAV software?


----------



## Mfombe (Feb 25, 2019)

Hello,

Yes all legit - picked up the car from an authorised Audi dealer and no changes made.


----------



## Mfombe (Feb 25, 2019)

steve_collier21 said:


> I had this recently. It turned out to be intermittent. It is booked into the garage today for a replacement of the GPS sensor under guarantee (4 years old). Hopefully this will fix it.


Fingers crossed - let me know the outcome


----------



## steve_collier21 (Apr 13, 2011)

Mfombe said:


> steve_collier21 said:
> 
> 
> > I had this recently. It turned out to be intermittent. It is booked into the garage today for a replacement of the GPS sensor under guarantee (4 years old). Hopefully this will fix it.
> ...


 OK, they didn't have time to fix it today. I'll report back after the new appointment on 19th March.


----------



## J400uk (Dec 6, 2009)

I had a few weeks of mine playing up and getting the location wrong, but then it seemed to fix itself! Mine would always reset to my home address though rather than Ingolstadt.

Most likely is GPS sensor related I would've thought.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Maybe the car is feeling homesick... :lol:


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

Is it anything to do with brexit?


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Have you added anything electrical inside the car i.e. dash cam as that could be interfering with the signals?


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

So Brexit must be the problem you will have to live with it for another two years at least [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Mfombe (Feb 25, 2019)

moro anis said:


> Have you added anything electrical inside the car i.e. dash cam as that could be interfering with the signals?


No nothing added/changed - all running as when purchased from dealer. Faulty sensor/loose connection all can be I'd imagine?


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Isn't there a way you can "control alt delete" the MMI to restart it? Worth a go?


----------



## Mfombe (Feb 25, 2019)

moro anis said:


> Isn't there a way you can "control alt delete" the MMI to restart it? Worth a go?


Done the only reset combo I know lots of times (up on the two buttons then pressing big circular dial button) - is there another combo?


----------

